# My fitness pal buddies wanted



## laurac1988

Hi ladies,

Been on myfitnesspal for a little while, but n,y now seriously thinking about starting to use it.

Anyone else on there? Please feel free to add me lauracostello1988

Xx


----------



## Princess Lou

PrincessLou71186

Anyone add me.

I lost dress size using this in 2012 and intend on doing the same in 2013.


----------



## unseenchanges

I am on there and I just started really using it.. my name on it is unseenchanges. just went you add me let me know you are from here.


----------



## krissie328

Hey- I am trying to be better with this. My username is krissiebean just let me know you are from bnb.


----------



## Bevziibubble

My username on there is bevziibubble. Looking for more friends on there :)


----------



## 6Penguins

Hi!

I've just requested the people above me on myfitness, anyone who pops along after this feel free to add me!

Is anyone here following a specific diet or exercise plan? I'm doing the P90x fitness plan but am making up the nutrition side as I go along!


----------



## 6Penguins

Should have added that my username is 6Penguins6


----------



## krissie328

Thanks penguins I accepted your request. I am following the Primal Blueprint guide for nutrition and fitness. This involves lower Carb (50-100) a day. This should help my PCOS and insulin resistance so I am happily trying it.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thanks for the add :)


----------



## lindsmom12

Ohh! I heard about this site, heard it's a great motivator for weight loss. Will definitely sign up & add you!


----------



## kyrabeth

Im Kyrabeth1986 just started using it properly today and did day 1 of the 30 day shread!


----------



## Louise23

Add me!! EllenBaron


----------



## pinkdaisy

Add me girls verityjane87 x x x


----------



## weewdy

I dont know how to use it lol can people add me please weewdy or [email protected] not sure what you need. Thanks


----------



## Bevziibubble

All added :)


----------



## pvsmith12

Hey ladies!! mrssmith12 - feel free to add me as well! :)


----------



## babyhopesxx

I'm slim_donna on MFP. I've been on it every day for just over a year  I love having new friends on there.


----------



## Donna_barnes

donna_barnes

Xx


----------



## hayz_baby

xhayz


----------



## laurac1988

5lb lost for me this week


----------



## Bevziibubble

laurac1988 said:


> 5lb lost for me this week

Yay! :happydance: Congrats!


----------



## bbkf

Everone add me! Mines BriarBelle


----------



## hayz_baby

How do u add with a username I just see an option for e mail contacts or Facebook?? Xx


----------



## laurac1988

On the website rathe than the app there is a "search for a member" function xx


----------



## hayz_baby

Ok I am jus using the ap right now xx


----------



## Princess Lou

Just gone through to make sure I have everyone added.

Congratulations on a great start laurac1988.


----------



## sarahandalan

i've added everyone above my username is sarahgovan i started using it in nov and have lost 13 pounds :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

sarahandalan said:


> i've added everyone above my username is sarahgovan i started using it in nov and have lost 13 pounds :)

Congrats on your weight loss! :)


----------



## christina1612

Hi Ladies

I'm currently waiting to start again but would love a buddy to keep me on track! I used MFP last January and lost nearly 10lb so i know it works!

My username is Christina1612


----------



## krissie328

christina1612 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm currently waiting to start again but would love a buddy to keep me on track! I used MFP last January and lost nearly 10lb so i know it works!
> 
> My username is Christina1612

I added you! :thumbup:


----------



## christina1612

I've added everyone that sent requests! Will go through tomorrow to add others!


----------



## RubyLouise

Can people add me . My names firuby on there x


----------



## Pinkirish

Im mrskgettingfit, just joined yesterday.


----------



## Pinkirish

RubyLouise said:


> Can people add me . My names firuby on there x

Added you hun x


----------



## pvsmith12

Added everyone! :)


----------



## dgirllamius

Could do with some friends on there too. My username is dgirllamius. Need motivation!


----------



## sandilion

Feel free to add me ladies! I am SandiLioness on there :)


----------



## wanttobe4

Hi everyone! i would love to have some buddies on myfitness pal, if you dont mind i would like to add you all? my name is newchrissie1989


----------



## Purpular

I've just joined too - Hel466 if anyone wants to add me.

I'm having a beach wedding in April so I just hope it's not too little too late.


----------



## MissCurly

Hey all, please add me too! I am curlyslim on there.

I had a whole bunch of people last year before i got pregnant but it seems majority of those people no longer use it!

And definitely would like to have some people to use it with.


----------



## aliss

alisdb


----------



## tasha41

tasha41 ... How do you add with just a username? I only see Facebook Friends, Contacts or Email


----------



## Bevziibubble

tasha41 said:


> tasha41 ... How do you add with just a username? I only see Facebook Friends, Contacts or Email

You have to go on the actual website rather than the app. Then go to the tabs at the top to 'community' then 'find members' and it'll give you the option to search by 'username or email'.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm ImsoOtired on mfp That's just an extra 'o'. feel free to add me


----------



## starlight1

Can people add me I have no friends lol I'm starlight1989. Thanks xx


----------



## Incubus

I think I've added everyone.

Anyone I've missed add me Charliwarlibob :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm on there! bburg86 !


----------



## fingers_cross

my screen name is nixma

add me!! im going to be on a low cal diet too, ranging from between 0 (fast days) and 800 cals with some normal cal days in there too. just let me know ur from B&B and ill accept the add :)


----------



## Midsomer

Adding you all.

I am determined to shift the weight this time.

I'm midsomerdream.


----------



## laurac1988

19lbs so far for me since jan 1st


----------



## helen_beee

I love mfp! I've only been using two weeks and lost 6lbs already. I'm helen_beee xx


----------



## daddiesgift

Oh how fun! I'm ashtonscoggins 

I'm in America if that makes a difference


----------



## katrkels11

added everyone, im katrkels11 feel free to add


----------



## Lettuce

Hi, I've been using MFP since jan and lost my first stone! I'd love to hae more people on there: latodonnell if you want to add. 
Still got a long way to go, not following a particular diet, just everything in moderation. :D


----------



## MamaHix1409

Can people please add me too? I'm really struggling with motivation :( it's Emmperry5
Thanks :)


----------



## Lettuce

Added you Hun! :) x


----------



## enceinte2012

I'm chicaescocesa, I've registered but not really starting properly til Monday - need to rid house of all the unhealthy food first!!


----------



## laurac1988

Ladies I can't ge tthe ticker to show on here. How did you guys do it?


----------



## jules87

I keep trying to use MFP but lose motivation.. I think having buddies might help! I will probably be adding you all. :winkwink:

I"m julesfit2013 if anyone wants to add me!


----------



## laurac1988

Added you Hun xx


----------



## Lettuce

Added you Hun! :) x


----------



## laurac1988

How is everyone doing ladies?

I've fallen off the wagon in the last two weeks due to working twelve hour shifts and just being too tired. But this week it's back to the. Gym and back on it! Luckily I only put 1lb back on during my down time.


----------



## Lettuce

Sometimes it's good to take some time out! I messed up a bit a few weeks ago, due to my 30th with no loss and 1lb gain, but this week I lost 5lbs! :)


----------



## Blueberri

https://www.myfitnesspal.com/starswithlove
Is mine. I started using it yesterday and would love to have more friends on there.


----------



## WishfulX1

Hi everyone I just joined MFP and loving it, it's giving me loads of ideas on what to eat etc by having friends with open diaries :) would love more friends my name is 
Butterfly8726

https://www.myfitnesspal.com/butterfly8726

I'm also in day 6 of 30 day shred and really enjoying it despite it kicking my ass! :)


----------



## Lunabelle33

Added :) if anyone feels like adding me, its the same as my username for here ^.^


----------



## DippyTink

I started this last weekend and have no buddies - would love to have some, if any one would like to add me, it's -sallywhitehead58


----------



## fxforbabyb

Hey Ladies,

Just saw this tread, its great to have support while trying to loss some weight. I started 2 weeks ago, lost 5 pounds so far but plently of more to go lol.

please add me I'm kpgoing


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi! There are so many names and some look familiar already. Please add me. I am Sunflower_8803 on fitnesspal.

Thanks!!


----------



## Mummytobe85

Im yummy_mummy85 if any one wants to add me x


----------

